# How'd you name your hedgie?



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Tell me your naming stories!
For example, I'm a big fan of BBC Sherlock and it is widely accepted that John Watson's actor, Martin Freeman, looks like a hedgehog...







So I nearly named him Watson, but I decided Martin suited my little boy better. What about you?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I felt that my first hedgehog should bear the name of his heritage. I'd done some research on these little guys and found that African Pygmy hedgehogs come from an area that spans the central continent of Africa. Although Dakarai is predominantly Egyptian (N. Africa and not central region), I chose this to name my hedgie. The name itself means "filled with happiness."


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

The breeder had already named her Macey and I really liked it so I stuck with it.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I planned on going with the name Oliver (just thought it had a nice ring to it) but when we got him home it just didn't seem to fit. So the first few days home he didn't have a name as we kept trying a few different ones. Once we tried Henry I just felt like it was a perfect fit.

Not much of an exciting story other than I learned that you can't pick a name before you bring 'em home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

How funny, our Henry was nearly an Oliver too! I wanted Oliver but the kids had pretty much settled on Henry before I could campaign for my choice, and Henry just stuck.

Webster was named by my 8 year old on the ride home.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

I thought that deep fried wontons looked like hedgehogs cause of the shape (kinda), and I really wanted dim sum at that time... :') Yeah I like to name my pets with food names. I named a street cat Dumpling. HAHA.


----------



## GI-JOE (Sep 22, 2013)

I named my little guy Arthur after Arthur Dent from my favorite movie the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I named him after Idgie from 'Fried Green Tomatoes'. She was an awesome, cussing, take-no-**** girl and I loved it. It was also kinda off the beaten path so I liked that too


----------



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

Rigby is the raccoon which we named our rescue kitty after, and Eileen is the mole who is near sighted and runs into the table when she doesn't have her glasses on... almost too perfect


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I kinda just wanted to name Petra Miss Pricklepants but my fiance was insisting we find a first name for her, Since I was reading the Ender's sage he suggested Petra, and I liked it seeing as she is a tough female character in the books, so it stuck as Petra Pricklepants because it's fun to say


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have had several named after the X men.


----------



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

I write a lot of short stories and wanted to name Miyuki after one of my characters but my family refused so we eventually decided on Miyuki meaning "beautiful fortune or beautiful happiness" in Japanese. We call him Miyu for short.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I am a horse racing fan. So, I decided to name my three hedgehog after racehorses.

Smarty Jones, Zenyatta and Fall Aspen.


----------



## Bindi (Nov 10, 2013)

I was doubting between Pixie or Bindi. And well when I got her she was definitely a cute little Bindi! Also in dutch it means Shield of Force which seemed pretty fitting with the quills and all. !


----------



## NightOfTheRaven (Oct 2, 2013)

When I first got her I called her my little hog and everytime I think of pigs, I think of the movie Penelope. The more I looked at her, the more I decided she just looked like a Penelope!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

When I got Preston he was a rescue and I was told he was a female, so I named him Annabella. His first emerg vet they pulled me into the back and was like " we have some news for you..." I was terrified but then I heard " Annabella is a fella" I laughed so much! He has always been dapper, so I gave him the most dapper name I could think about on the spot, Preston.


I adopted Zeke at 3 years old so I stuck with his original name!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I just love (Norse) mythology


----------



## jazzhands (Nov 22, 2013)

Henrik is named after the New York Rangers' goalie and my Harry Potter house.


----------



## Eliwi (Nov 25, 2013)

My sister named him Pulpo, meaning octopus in Spanish... which is ironic because we had to amputate one of his legs, so he only has 3 now haha. A lot of people think we did it on purpose but that's not the case!


----------

